# venezuelan orange cory fry



## Steve Buce (3 Apr 2021)

Had another surprise in the fish outhouse,Venezuelan orange Cory fry


----------



## Steve Buce (8 May 2021)

Still getting fry in main tank, I collected last batch of eggs and set up a hatching box within the tank, so now have some new wrigglers 😀


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 May 2021)

Blimey Steve, what are you doing to those outhouse tanks of  yours. I know it can't be the water since I don't live that far from you.
P.S. Or maybe it is, Just remembered you're mixing tap water with rainwater. Either way your critters must be really happy.


----------



## Steve Buce (8 May 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Blimey Steve, what are you doing to those outhouse tanks of  yours. I know it can't be the water since I don't live that far from you.
> P.S. Or maybe it is, Just remembered you're mixing tap water with rainwater. Either way your critters must be really happy.



I’m glad it’s p#%sing it down, filling up that water butt with magic water 😂


----------



## Steve Buce (8 May 2021)

Very young fry in their camouflage colouring






And an older brother that colouring up nicely


----------



## shangman (8 May 2021)

Oooooh that colour on the older brother fish wow 😍😍😍


----------



## Steve Buce (8 May 2021)

They have coloured up and grown faster since I moved them from their parents tank and into the blue dream tank


----------

